# 69 conv weatherstripping



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Purchased new weatherstripping for on the doors. Can i take the old ones out and put the new ones in without taking the door panel out?

Let me know,
Martin


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If you're talking about the felt strips along the top edge of the doors, the ones that seal the windows --- no, you can't. They're held to the outer door with small philips head screws, and to get to the screws you have to remove the window - to remove the window, the door panel has to come off.

Bear


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks Bear
It looks and closes just like new now!


----------

